# Obtaining AM/A1/A2/A3 Driving License in Italy?



## postdoctorino

Im an American citizen living in Torino. I have a research visa, as well as my permesso di soggiorno already, and I have a US drivers license with motorcycle endorsement (though I have yet to get the international permit). I will be here for another 2 years most likely.

I plan on buying a small scooter and believe the new regulations require me to obtain a license. I'm not sure what size I will buy, it depends on the tradeoff between how hard it is to get the license, and how cheap the bikes are. 

I think I'll aim for a 125cc for now, which I believe (im >30yrs old) I need the A1 license.

Does anyone have any tips or information on how to go about it? I haven't been in Italy very long yet and do not think I could pass/read an Italian written test. Are there some in English? As well as the school/course needed in English?

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this. Remember, the regulations changed last year (Jan 2013) so these licenses are REQUIRED, even for under 50cc.

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher

I don't have too much specific advice. I understand most people end up going to a driving school, so, if that's the case, perhaps someone else can recommend a good one in/near Torino.

You can drive on a U.S. license for a maximum of 12 months from your date of entry. If you want to drive past that you'll need an Italian license. There are a few exceptions in some narrow circumstances (military, diplomats) that don't apply in your circumstances.

Unfortunately none of the U.S. states that issue U.S. drivers licenses have agreements with Italy, so there's no license conversion available to give you a partial or full break on the licensing requirements. You have to get a new license ("patente") just as if you were getting your first.

I would recommend holding off on buying that scooter at least until you have some reasonable visibility on successfully getting a license. I suppose you could turn around and sell the scooter if you can't actually get your license, but that'd be unfortunate.

Don't be tempted to drive without a valid license. There are heaps of trouble if you're caught, and you probably will be.

Your Italian license will be valid if you happen to head across the border to France or Switzerland (as examples), though that'd be a long ride, wouldn't it?

Good luck, and drive safely.


----------



## NickZ

Tests are no longer available in English. Haven't been in five years I think. Even when it was available the test was in UK English and that introduced a third language. Auto and general road terms aren't standard between UK and US English.

Usually what people do is plenty of practice tests. There used to be (and I assume still are) a computerized practice test. The questions are aimed at kids that have never driven before so if you can manage the language issue the written theory test should be fairly easy.

Just go into your local driving school and ask. Mention you don't need the theory classes but just want help with the tests. I can't imagine trying to stay awake during the classroom sessions -)


----------

